# new bull calf



## wynedot55 (Oct 31, 2008)

my big paint beefmaster cow just had her 2nd bull calf.an its  a paint just like momma.thats 2 reg cows thats had back to back bull calves this year.i looked at miss jewel the other day an i knew she was getting ready to calve again.im gonna go broke buying cows next year


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 31, 2008)

PIC!!!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Congratulations but, you're right, you need some heifers too!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 31, 2008)

ive got 2 baby  girls.1 is a black ring eyed calf.an 1 is solid red.im planning on keeping them less i can get a $1000ea for them off the cow.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 31, 2008)

Then you will really need to buy cows next year!


----------



## wynedot55 (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah my mom goes you need to stay out of debt  an i goes i gotta keep building the herd  i doubt if ill ever stop building it.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Oct 31, 2008)




----------



## Thewife (Oct 31, 2008)

PICTURES??

I'm with you on the build the herd thing! In my fixing up the farm, I can't afford to buy replacemnets. It seems like all the good cows have bulls and the ones you would really rather not even keep around, give the heifers!
I was so bummed when I found out Johnny's(on the picture thread) calf was a bull!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 1, 2008)

right now i have 2 bulls an 2 heifers on the cows.an i have 3 bulls to sale.1 bull is a cull.an 2 are herd bull prospects.so you see im bull poor right now  if i went cow for cow id need to buy 7 cows next year
an i doubt ill do that.id like to buy 3 or 4 cows though.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 1, 2008)

Save the money from the bulls for buying cows.


----------



## chicken_boy_Kurt (Nov 1, 2008)

Yeah I agree, PICTURES!!!!!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 1, 2008)

i keep a bank note rolling for buying cows.took care of my note the other day.asked my banker if they was lending money.an she goes yes how much you need now


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Nov 1, 2008)

Dangerous banker!


----------



## wynedot55 (Nov 1, 2008)

yes shes a good old gal.


----------

